# Holy shit, I am loving Dark Tower...



## distressed_romeo (Jul 15, 2007)

Currently half-way through book 2!

Thanks to everyone here who recommended it!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 15, 2007)

I just got around to finishing book 1 last night. Good shit \m/


----------



## Carrion (Jul 15, 2007)

I couldn't ever really get into it.


----------



## forelander (Jul 16, 2007)

Way to ignore my thread  But yeah it's awesome. I just read the 6th comic yesterday. And I'm reading kings new book (as bachman), blaze.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 16, 2007)

I finished _Wolves of the Calla_ a while ago and it was fantastic, but for some reason I just can't start _Song of Susannah_, not sure why.


----------



## Naren (Jul 17, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Currently half-way through book 2!
> 
> Thanks to everyone here who recommended it!



"The Drawing of the Three" is my favorite book in The Dark Tower series. 



Metal Ken said:


> I just got around to finishing book 1 last night. Good shit \m/



And, on the other hand, although "The Gunslinger" is good, it happens to be my least favorite book in The Dark Tower series.



technomancer said:


> I finished _Wolves of the Calla_ a while ago and it was fantastic, but for some reason I just can't start _Song of Susannah_, not sure why.



Because you're afraid of the oncoming end. You know it's creeping closer and closer and soon it'll all be over!!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 17, 2007)

Naren said:


> Because you're afraid of the oncoming end. You know it's creeping closer and closer and soon it'll all be over!!



Nah it's more that


Spoiler



I've found Susannah to be nothing but a pointless pain in the ass for the entire series and think they should just let her die and get on with the quest for the Dark Tower... I understand WHY they're going after her, I just don't care


----------



## noodles (Jul 17, 2007)

Naren said:


> And, on the other hand, although "The Gunslinger" is good, it happens to be my least favorite book in The Dark Tower series.





Spoiler



It is the least well written of the seven, but Roland taking out the entire town of Tull is my absolute favorite scene in the entire series.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 17, 2007)

noodles said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It is the least well written of the seven, but Roland taking out the entire town of Tull is my absolute favorite scene in the entire series.





Spoiler



Yeah it was a highpoint for me as well, though having read both versions of that scene I prefer the original to the revision. The original wasn't quite as realistic, but did a much better job of stressing that once he starts shooting Roland isn't really human anymore, he's a killing machine.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 17, 2007)

Carrion said:


> I couldn't ever really get into it.



Maybe it's a Canadian thing, I could never get into it either. Granted, I only got like 50 pages in or so, but they were a really boring 50 pages. I'm a fan of Stephen King's too, but generally the opening of a book has to get my attention and make me want to read it. I don't want to force myself through 100-200 pages of crap to get to the good stuff.


----------



## noodles (Jul 17, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Nah it's more that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



You forget that without her, Jake would have never made it to Roland's world. Eddie would have never been given something positive to focus on. They would have died in Blaine's cradle, because she was the one who figured out the prime numbers riddle. There are plenty of reasons she needs to be there, and plenty more will become apparent in the future. She's not done saving old tall and ugly's ass just yet.


----------



## RISKY (Jul 17, 2007)

Marvel Comics made a comic book of the dark tower series that looked really cool I bought one issue, but following anything they do with comic books nowadays is an all out waste of time because they confuse you with variants and all kinds of scheduling fuck ups and then they'll reprint older stuff from just a few weeks or months ago and you'll think it's newer. 
Substance. That's all anybody that wants to get into anything requires. Its probably all collected in a graphic novel but be careful because there might be alternate versions of that! It's like the DVD shit. Heres the one on the release date. Heres the one with extras. Heres the one for the collectors with 2 discs. Heres the widescreen. Heres the fullscreen. I guess friggin' Ipods are the same too!


----------



## Naren (Jul 17, 2007)

noodles said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You forget that without her, Jake would have never made it to Roland's world. Eddie would have never been given something positive to focus on. They would have died in Blaine's cradle, because she was the one who figured out the prime numbers riddle. There are plenty of reasons she needs to be there, and plenty more will become apparent in the future. She's not done saving old tall and ugly's ass just yet.





Spoiler



I don't really want to say this to technomancer, so I'll refrain from spoiling what actually happens, but I will say that Susannah is probably the smartest member of the katet, in many ways smarter than Roland, Eddie, AND Jake. If you don't realize how, you will after reading through the rest of the series. Personally I really like Susannah. She's definitely not my favorite character (my two favorite characters are Roland and Eddie, followed by Oy).





noodles said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It is the least well written of the seven, but Roland taking out the entire town of Tull is my absolute favorite scene in the entire series.





Spoiler



Same here. That scene is absolutely awesome, but for the book as a whole, it's my least favorite.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 18, 2007)

RISKY said:


> Marvel Comics made a comic book of the dark tower series that looked really cool I bought one issue, but following anything they do with comic books nowadays is an all out waste of time because they confuse you with variants and all kinds of scheduling fuck ups and then they'll reprint older stuff from just a few weeks or months ago and you'll think it's newer.
> Substance. That's all anybody that wants to get into anything requires. Its probably all collected in a graphic novel but be careful because there might be alternate versions of that! It's like the DVD shit. Heres the one on the release date. Heres the one with extras. Heres the one for the collectors with 2 discs. Heres the widescreen. Heres the fullscreen. I guess friggin' Ipods are the same too!



Ah, scheduling issues; the bane of the modern comics industry...


----------



## RISKY (Jul 19, 2007)

And I still buy them on wednesdays! I think this week I'll just give someone twenty dollars to punch me in the face instead of getting comics.


----------



## forelander (Jul 19, 2007)

I've got the first 6 so far and they've all been out on time. They follow the wizard and glass story arc with little extra sections on the history of the world. I like them.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 19, 2007)

Im on the last book now and I loved the series. Im actually sad to see it end.


----------

